# Cant seem to get definition on chest.



## Shane (Jun 10, 2010)

Im trying to cut down fat while also building muscle, i know people say its pointless and you cant do both but tbh im seeing differences and im going to stick at it.

the only problem is i cant seem to get definition on my chest, especially the outter pec (going in toward armpit, Side moob if you like)

Iv started training on unsupported bench rather than smith or db.

im a stocky build but looking to get shape and definition in certain muscle areas, my triceps and shoulders and quite well defined but chest just ruins the mirror image for me.

current routine is;

40kg warmup set (10 either side 20kg bar) 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

80kg - 10 reps

100kg - as many as i can manage. (if i do 10 i will go up one more and use that as my failure set)

then back to 60kg drop.

this is the same routine for incline, slightly less weight though.

then 3 sets of flat bench flys

3 sets of incline flys

3 sets on cables.

could anyone give me some pointers into which excercises will give the best results or just something to try to mix it up.

Thanks guys.

Shane


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

D Bells mate, get a better range of motion


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

the people who told you you cant lose fat and build muscle....... they were mainly right. you get the honeymoon period in which both happens occasionally when you first start working out, but soon stops. in reality, for more definition..... you better get your ass on the treadmill, or kick those carbs to the kerb


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

flyes ,cables and bench flys ??? why you doing so many isolations ???

just do

3 sets of 8 -12 incline press DB

3 sets of 8 - 12 cable crossovers

3 sts of 8 -12 flat press DB

3 sets of 8 - 12 pec dec..

and like said, change diet to suit !!


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> flyes ,cables and bench flys ??? why you doing so many isolations ???
> 
> just do
> 
> ...


exactly this push to failure, push ur chest out, squeeze like **** at the top and blow out


----------



## Shane (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont do the same workout every week though, each week is different, (mainly because the gym is too full)

If i do flat bench with 20kg unsupported bar, i will do incline with dumbells.

i done chest today and tried out some different excercises and i hope tommorow my chest will be in bits!

my diet is relatively clean, i have 3 fresh chicken breast in tortilla wraps, (wholemeal), with lettuce and cucumber in. with a yoghurt and a protein shake. Multipower 100 isolate. very low carb and use water to mix.

i play football on satadays and also do an hours football training on wednesdays so i get pleanty of cardio on them occasions, from walking pace, exploding into sprints to jogging im getting pleanty of variations of running rather than trudging along on a treadmill at the same pace for 20 minutes, (Yawn)

just seems to be chest i cant define. is there any excercises which could help me hit those certain parts of muscle, i feel if i cant define to get the fat away from the area i could bulk it up.

or am i just not lifting enough weight to rip the muscle into growing?

thanks for the help guys.

Shane


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

DB flyes


----------



## Shane (Jun 10, 2010)

Started doing them mate.. done a workout i seen on the Active Channel on Sky, 10 Flyes, hold weights above chest for 15 secs, 10 reps, hold for 15 and final 10 reps. by god my chest was on fire, each rep i was squeezing at the top, chest felt huge afterwards. look forward to the pain tommorow (its a good pain - feels nice... dont judge me  )


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Concentrate on compounds and building mass for now. You can't shape what you don't have.

You will find as your chest fills out and gets bigger you will naturally have some what of the outer moob


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

All this talk of "define" really bugs me... This isn't aimed at you op so don't take it personal

You can only bring out muscle definition by lowering your body fat levels no exercise will "define" a muscle


----------



## Shane (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, as ive said im doing football now 3 times a week and reletively clean diet so should hopefully see some body fat reduction.

was thinking about gaining weight over the winter but im 5ft 10" and 14st 2lb, its hard enough carrying that around on a football pitch never mind more. i dont know where i hold the weight tbh  haha

Shane


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> All this talk of "define" really bugs me... This isn't aimed at you op so don't take it personal
> 
> You can only bring out muscle definition by lowering your body fat levels no exercise will "define" a muscle


This!!

It is like saying "I have a beer belly and here is my ab routine, why do I still have it?"

Look at the whole picture. If you are lacking definition it will be because you have subcutaneous fat and/or water. Your chest routine is not going to cause localised fat loss.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Diet is the main thing you need here, like 75% diet 25% workout


----------

